# Looking for a video by Paul Thompson - Spitfire Audio



## Smikes77 (May 25, 2021)

Heya,

i`m looking for a youtube video where @Spitfire Team Paul Thompson does a video on how to use kontakt to create detune strings/make fake glissandi. I saw about 2 minutes of it and it looked interesting. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (May 25, 2021)

This one maybe:


----------



## Smikes77 (May 25, 2021)

Cheers!


----------



## Smikes77 (May 26, 2021)

It takes an age once i`ve selected pitch bend to do anything. Also, I can`t add nodes.


----------

